# Job hunting



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

Surely you must be sick of my silly question posts by now! 

I'm just wondering if someone can fill me in on expected hourly rates etc. I've been job hunting and have applied for a few jobs, but can't quite get over the hourly rates some companies offer (between $10-$14 an hour in a laboratory) while I've tried to take most things with a grain of salt - I know I won't be earning anywhere near as much as I do now and that most Canadian companies offer benefit schemes on top of wages, but $14 still seems quite low to me.. I haven't earnt that much since I was 15 working in the supermarket. 

If anyone can confirm this, or maybe a breakdown of a benefits scheme to see how much they're actually worth..

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Also, can anyone explain to me what 'entry level' means.. is it like a graduate job for those that have completed college, or can anyone apply for entry level?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to Canada. If the wages are low then. Find a second job and work 16 hours a day like me. Sometimes you have to walk into the dark to see the light.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

jazziyasm said:


> Also, can anyone explain to me what 'entry level' means.. is it like a graduate job for those that have completed college, or can anyone apply for entry level?


Hi,

'entry level' = no experience or basic duties
'Mid level' = getting the hang of it
'Senior level' = tell others what to do 

For example; you can hold a Ph.D degree and yet, be a Junior Geotechnical Engineer *OR *have a HS Diploma a be a Senior Documents Controller.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

If you have some experience already, then entry-level is not really for you.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

I am going to be on $22 per hour at entry level(ish) and I am worried it is not enough to live comfortably. 

I see some really well paid jobs, and some that seem extremely low. If you are young and single and just renting a room, $14 may do it. But that is low. (I think)


----------

